# How many REALLY didn't get a BFP until LATE?



## treschic81

Just a question for fun and to feed my obsession :)

I keep reading on other forums and a few on here of women that didn't get a BFP until they were WEEKS late. Of course that gives me hope (false hope, I know) that the same thing will happen to me, as I'm 8 days late and have never been late before. 

How many ladies have had this happen, or knew *first hand* someone it happened to? I know there are a lot of "a friend of my sister...my friend's cousin's best friend..etc. :haha:


----------



## sweetspice

I've read where some girls it took not weeks, but months to get a bfp. I wish some scientist would finally create the ultimate test and we knew immediately.


----------



## treschic81

I know! it would be great if something like your toe turned purple so there was no guessing :haha:

I'm really curious what the scientific reason is behind it when it takes that long to show + on a home test.


----------



## jellybeanxx

treschic81 said:


> I know! it would be great if something like your toe turned purple so there was no guessing :haha:

:rofl: Brilliant


----------



## jm823

When I got prego last year a test didn't give me my bfp until 7 days late but, unfortunately it ended in early mc.


----------



## Mrskg

With my first daughter who happens to be 18today i didn't get a bfp till I was 13wks x an that was doctors urine and blood tests x never found out why that happened though x sendimg you all lots of :dust:


----------



## treschic81

I know I'm just grasping at straws, but I really feel pregnant and I've never been late before. The biggest sign for me is having to pee more often...i never have to get up at night, and for the past few days ive had to get up twice! The only other time thats happened to me( other than when ive drank a lot before bed) is when i was pregnant. I'm sure I'll be on here soon saying AF got me:haha:

Time (and hopefully a blood test this week) will tell!


----------



## KittenCoco

A friend of mine recently found out she was pregnant. She first tested when AF was late and it was negative. A week later, she was nauseous and that'[s when she finally got a BFP.


----------



## sure_lee

With my last pregnancy I didn't get BFP until 17-18dpo and it was super faint that I swore was an evap line. Got 2 more very faint lines the following days and finally confirmed it with a digital... Unfortunately it ended in an early m/c though


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you x I was 8days late in November had every symptom you can imagine bfn on hpt but I even thought docs quantitive test was wrong lol but it wasn't af appeared day of results x got my bfp next month in dec an only symptom I had was thrush hadn't had it for over 10yrs x


----------



## amber0134

This is a good question! Keep em coming ladies  im curious also


----------



## klallen

I am 8 days late too. I saw the dr. last week who said there are plenty of women who don't test positive until 6-8 weeks. The waiting is killing me and I am trying hard not to test all the time at home. If I get to 7 weeks, they will give me an ultrasound to see what is going on. Good luck!


----------



## sevilla24

ttc


----------



## sevilla24

I feel like I have told this story a million times on babynbump... but if it gives ANYONE hope, then it's worth re-telling (SORRY for those of you who have to keep reading it)

This was with my only pregnancy that resulted in my beautiful daughter:
At 11dpo I got a :bfn: and then two days later thought :witch: arrived. I used a tampon and went on as usual believing it wasn't my month. Then, at 16dpo, I had an extra test and couldn't help myself.... I thought "Hmmm, AF has been very light, which is weird" so I tested and got a FAINT :bfp:. It happened to be IB. 

Sadly, this now gives me false hope EVERY MONTH as I ttc #2 because as I spot before AF I think, IB? But so far, nope :nope:


----------



## treschic81

There are exceptions to every rule, so us crazies grab onto them for dear life and hope we're the exception! :haha: I don't feel very hopeful as I took another test today at 9 days late and it was bfn. At least I'll get some kind of answer on Thursday.


----------



## S_Dowd

This month has been funny. I feel like there are SOOO many of us that are late and getting :bfn: weird!


----------



## treschic81

It does seem like a lot of us are late this month...let's hope theres something in the water and we all get our :bfp:


----------



## S_Dowd

haha something in the water lol haha. Wow, I've been in the worst mood and that actually made me smile :) Thanks Treschic81

Blah, I can't seem to find motivation to do anything. This has been the most emotional cycle in a long time, and I've been so down in the dumps I haven't wanted to go anywhere or do anything. I need some motivation, friends. I can't dwell on this anymore, I'm going crazy!!!


----------



## treschic81

Glad I could help! :)

I know exactly how you feel. I'm about to fold some laundry and watch tv to get my mind off it! And I HATE folding laundry, so you know how desperate I am lol.

Let's please keep each other updated...whens the last time you tested? (sorry that doesn't help does it? :haha: )


----------



## S_Dowd

Haha! I'm folding laundry and watching scrubs lol :) And I would love to keep each other updated!

I tested this morning and not even a hint of a line grrrr and I'm 16dpo today (at least I'm pretty sure I am)

What about you?


----------



## treschic81

I tested this afternoon and also had absolutely NO line :(

I just watched my guilty pleasure Housewives of Beverly hills...it was good to turn my brain off for a while :)

I have 2 more tests but I'm not going to test before my dr appt on Thursday. I figure I'll know for sure then, so I'll save them for next month's obsession! At least I found a good price on the frers. Walmart has a 3 pack for $8. I was paying 13 at the grocery store.


----------



## TTCBean

4 almost 5 days late and BFNs every single day. I absolutely hate this limbo land. I can't seem to do much else but think about my symptoms and hoping for that miracle. 

Hoping I get my BFP (or the witch I suppose) soon enough with this cycle, if not by next Monday I'll go into the walk-in clinic for a blood test.


----------



## treschic81

It really sucks, doesn't it? I feel the same way, I just need to know either way!


----------



## xautumno

I just got my BFP on Saturday. I was over a month late. Last AF was 11/10/11. I tested once or twice a week before I got mine. 

Don't give up hope, ladies.


----------



## Truffleax

Hey Ladies,

It happened to me about 2 years ago I think my cycle was 40 odd days long I kept getting BFN's then eventually I got my BFP but unfortunately had an early M/C the very next day :( 
x


----------



## EliteArmyWife

sorry for the crash landing here.... i was due for af the 12th this month... nothing ahha i took 2 frer and 1 dollar store test and all three had very and i mean very faint lines so im thinking ghost/evap or ingredient lines??? but i lean maybe towards early bfp as i have no af coming nor signs of her coming?! i thought i had the flu the last 2 days as i could not smoke a cigarette nor could i eat anything without feeling queasy plus random headaches.....?? also i had cramping all last week(week and a half ago) that leads me to think late O and then maybe she is on her way? any suggestions?


----------



## treschic81

How long has it been since you got those faint lines? getting multiple evaps is very rare. If it's been a couple days :test:

And update us with pics!!!


----------



## EliteArmyWife

i got those yesterday and the night before that.... i have no way to take pics and upload them atm=( i really hope they werent ghose-ingredient lines?!!?!? ive tried looking it all up but if i went by that even a dark bfp could be constituted as one :haha: so i will buy another test again this friday i think pending af arriving or not


----------



## S_Dowd

EliteArmyWife, haha I was due on the 12th, too. I hope those faint lines were the beginning of your BFP!!! A good rule of thumb is if the lines are the right color, then it's a bfp! If they're grey/shadowy then its an evap.

I'm not testing until Friday and it's killing me!!!! I'm on CD37... ugh How's everyone else doing with the wait?


----------



## EliteArmyWife

well ladies...... 21 dpo and i relooked at past frers i had last night to just have a curious check..... there were 2 lines... i was confused... i got a frer digi this morning......BFP!!!!!! IT CAN HAPPEN!!!! GOODLUCK LADIES YOUR NOT OUT TIL AF GETS YOU!


----------



## Remlap

if your toe turned purple? LOVE IT


----------



## Mommyagain

Hello ladies. Im late and its driving me nuts! Cd34 today and no af. I last tested yesterday with a dollar store test and got a bfn. (I took letrozole 5mg cd3-7) How I wish l was heading for a late bfp.


----------



## treschic81

Remlap said:


> if your toe turned purple? LOVE IT

Well here's a really funny fact i jus read about pregnancy...when you're pregnant, your cervix turns blue / purple!!! So I guess all we need are some speculums and mirrors! :haha:


----------

